# Debenhams NI vs Dublin



## Round Tuit (3 Jan 2006)

In Debenhams Craigavon (NI) during their sale last week and saw a grey wool John Rocha jacket reduced to £52stg. 2 days later was in Debenhams Dublin during their sale and saw same jacket for E94!! Even taking into account the usual VAT, travel excuses these stores make I can't see how they'd justify a diff of that size, today xe.com gives £52stg converting to approx E76, that's an extra E18 !! I had decided I didn't want the jacket, but I just took note of price in order to do this comparison . . . there were a lot more of them left in NI despite the cheaper price


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jan 2006)

Round Tuit said:
			
		

> I can't see how they'd justify a diff of that size


Maybe because that's the price that the market down here will bear?


----------



## Bamhan (3 Jan 2006)

I don't think comsumers in Ireland look at prices all that closely.
It is amazing to see the level of spending in the sales despite the high levels before the sales.


----------



## CCOVICH (3 Jan 2006)

I always find Debenhams in Derry to be better value than Debenhams in Dublin.


----------



## Round Tuit (3 Jan 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Maybe because that's the price that the market down here will bear?




Clubman - I was just being sarky, clearly they can justify anything if we buy it, private enterprise etc. You're just addicted to "quoting" methinks. I'm just trying to enlighten a few people who may not be aware of such discrepencies.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jan 2006)

I assumed that you were wondering/asking how they could justify the price differential and I simply gave one possible explanation. See my signature if you have problems with my quoting of posts to ensure that the context of my responses is clear. If you just wanted to let off steam then there is a forum dedicated to that purpose.


----------



## Bamhan (4 Jan 2006)

I thought Clubman's point was a very fair one. There is no law to say a chain has to price things equally in NI and Dublin.....and it appears that we are willing to pay more down here.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jan 2006)

Thanks _Bamhan_. Nice to know that not everybody buys into the ridiculous conspiracy theory as to why I quote snippets of the post(s) to which I am replying. I do this to maintain the context in which my reply is made. Unfortunately some people seem to read all sorts of other motivations into this habit. Their problem, not mine...


----------



## Round Tuit (4 Jan 2006)

Clubman - I entered my last submission with a smile, I quite like your quotes and referred to them specifically because I had read your signature tagline. Apparently you took offence - if so, my sincere apologies. As an administrator you will be aware that I don't have enough posts to contribute to the "Letting off Steam" forum. Again "I'm just trying to enlighten a few people who may not be aware of such discrepencies." I know they are under no obligation to price anything equally, nor to they have to justify the price differences - it was an exclamation mark! rather than a question mark? at the end of the sentence. I forget that the subtleties get lost in such platforms and will endeavour to be more direct in future.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jan 2006)

Fair enough - thanks for the comments. It's just that the incessant bitching about my "posting style" from the usual suspects (I've taken you off the list now so you're safe now once I assume power ) grates with me. By the way, I think you should have enough posts now to post in _LOS_. In relation to the original issue I think it's fair enough to point out that there is no requirement for a retailer to match _Irish/€_ prices with their _UK/GBP£ _equivalents and having price disparities does not necessarily represent any sort of rip-off in spite of what many people seem to assume.


----------



## Round Tuit (4 Jan 2006)

Friends again!!


----------



## Guest127 (4 Jan 2006)

agree with cm on this one. dont think debenhams in Dublin would get away with norn iron wages and I am sure that insurance and rates in dub are more expensive than Craigavon. Just before Christmas we all read about how great Sainsburys in Newry was etc etc. Sainsburys in Newry were advertising for temporary Christmas staff at just over £3 ph. Try at in Dublin as see what staff you would get. one of my two worked part time in Tesco during the summer stacking cds and dvds etc and the rate was €8 ph and he was only  there for the summer as hes in college.


----------



## intermission (5 Jan 2006)

£3 ph seems unreasonably low.... I think by law £3 is the minimum wage for 16-17yo's in UK. It is £4.25 for 18-21 yo's and £5.05 for 22+ yo's. Although I don't see why shelf stackers should be paid differently based on age...

Saying that, I remember being paid £1 ph working in a greengrocers in NI in 1986/87 !! Think that must have been before the days of the minimum wage...!


----------

